# Old 26" x 1-3/8" wheels



## PpPete (15 Jan 2009)

*Old 26" x 1-1/4" wheels*

Anyone got any vintage 26" wheels.... that's ISO/ETRTO size 597mm 

Modern mountain bike 26" (ISO 559 mm) won't work on this restoration project.


----------



## chris667 (15 Jan 2009)

www.cyclesofyesteryear.com does them fairly cheap.


----------



## PpPete (16 Jan 2009)

Excellent link Chris - thanks & welcome to the forum also.


----------



## chris667 (16 Jan 2009)

Cheers! What are you fixing up?


----------



## PpPete (20 Jan 2009)

*Correction: 26 x 1-1/4" (32 x 597) wanted.*

It's an old ladies BSA frame from ( I believe ) 1940s or 50s. Used by a district nurse for a number of years (so family legend has it)

Finally scrubbed enough of the shoot off the tyres to find its not 26 x 1-3/8 at all, it's 26 x 1-1/4 (32 x 597) which is even more rare, and a little sportier than might have been expected for a district nurse !

Also rear has a flip-flop hub, I'm told a 3-speed Sturmey would have been more in keeping...

Those wheels may have not be originals though - may have been fitted when it last had a major overhaul in 1978. The guy who worked on it at that time was a bit of character: Enlisted in 1914 as an underage Private - demobbed as a Captain with an MC. Wouldnt surprise me if he had some "sporty" wheels lying around...

Anyway, working on it now for his grandaughter, who last used it when she was at uni in early 80s. She doesnt want anything "slower" on it than it had back then.


----------



## chris667 (20 Jan 2009)

Ah, yes, you might struggle there.
Still, keep the faith! It'll be great once sorted.


----------



## Hilldodger (21 Jan 2009)

I might be able to help you with some seviceable ones but tyres are difficut to get. I'll have a look upstairs.


----------



## PpPete (21 Jan 2009)

Any help would be great...
The existing tyres are OK(ish) its the rims that have rusted through.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2009)

There is this one but you need to be quick

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-26-X-1-1...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

I have no knowledge whatsoever of the seller, just happened to see it when looking for something else.


----------



## chris667 (7 Feb 2009)

How about one of these?


----------



## hubgearfreak (8 Feb 2009)

you could go 650b. very nearly original, very nearly equally obscure, but you can actually buy rims & tyres 

http://www.gillesberthoud.fr/anglais/accessoires/index.php


----------



## PpPete (9 Feb 2009)

chris667 said:


> How about one of these?



Thanks Chris.
Actually tyres are not much of an issue, SJS have Schwalbes, several places have Kendas.

The wheels on the other hand are proving a challenge. Especially as I want a single speed rear. There is a pair going on e-bay but likely to finish up expensive.... still it's for my dearly beloved's bike, so anything I spend on that sort of gives me an excuse to spend more on my own bikes


----------



## PpPete (9 Feb 2009)

hubgearfreak said:


> you could go 650b. very nearly original, very nearly equally obscure, but you can actually buy rims & tyres
> 
> http://www.gillesberthoud.fr/anglais/accessoires/index.php



Put a french wheel on an old english bike? Non monsieur !

Seriously, though I have considered it. 26 x 1-3/8 (aka 650A) is more authentic, slightly more available than 26 x 1-1/4, and closer in size !


----------



## chris667 (9 Feb 2009)

http://www.freemanscycles.co.uk/product2.asp?product_id=1349&pname=Endrick Pattern Wheel
You'll annoy purists, but you'll have a working bike.


----------



## PpPete (11 Feb 2009)

Ordered from Freemans yesterday - they arrived this morning.

Thanks Chris, good shout.


----------



## George W B (15 Feb 2009)

I suppose not much help now but I have a set of 26 x 1-1/4 wheels off a 1975 Raleigh under the bed ! (as I had so much trouble finding them in the first place I could not bring my self to throw them away).


----------

